

My first app: Cheerist – Get motivated by sharing goals with friends - phprecovery
http://cheerist.com

======
phprecovery
I'm a big believer in the BJ Fogg's Behavior Model where he says that "three
elements must converge at the same moment for a behavior to occur: Motivation,
Ability, and Trigger."

In this model, "Social Cohesion" can be a powerful motivator. Cheerist is an
attempt to use the power of peer support to help people reach their goals and
live better lives.

Let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
publicprivacy
Hey, what are you using for the tech stack?

~~~
phprecovery
It's LAMP, AWS, using Intel XDK Framework. Let me know of you'd like more
details.

